# entzaubern welcher skill bis welches level ?



## Elyhdorr (20. Dezember 2008)

hiho

meine frage ist gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht wo mann sehen kann bis wohin mann skillen muss um alle items entzaubern zu können ?

dank voraus ely


----------



## Ciquo (22. Dezember 2008)

in bc war es 300, denke mal jetzt mit wotlk wird es 375 sein. wie gesagt ohne gewähr.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Freshman123 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meinen Priest gestern hochgeskillt, damit ich entzaubern kann.


Du brauchst 350, damit du blaue items auf level 75 entzaubern kannst.

Ich denke, dass sich daran nichts mehr ändern wird. Würde vermuten, dass
Epische Items 375 benötigen.


Gesichert kann ich dir sagen, dass du 350 brauchst, um alles vom leveln zu 
entzaubern!


----------



## Frózéndéath (25. Dezember 2008)

du brauchst skill 375 für die epischen 80er items und 350 für die blauen das mit den blauen weiß ich nicht mehr genau ^^


----------



## Elyhdorr (26. Dezember 2008)

thx nochmal habs herausgefunden . tatsächlich 350 ^^. epische werd ich für meinen privatenchanter nicht hinschicken ^^
is ja nur ein reiner disschar.

ely


----------

